# Grants?



## For the Love of Dirt (Nov 29, 2018)

Anyone know of where to apply for grants to help a girl get started farming? I have looked online, but all I seem to do is get the run around. I'll click on something promising, it gives me a link saying "click here to learn how to apply for grants!" then it takes me to another page, then another, then another, then I end up back on the original page, or I just get sites that talk about how wonderful grants are, and how much money goes un-awarded every year, but doesn't give any inkling on how to find an application for such grants. Anyone have any insights on how to actually find a grant to apply for?


----------



## Mini Horses (Nov 30, 2018)

check with your local/county Extension Agent. They should know or be able to direct o proper site.   Also a place for information about start up, mentor programs, etc. often known at that office.
Some areas are more deeply involved than others.

Do you have a college in your area with a strong Agriculture  base?   They could help direct you.

I've never gotten any, so not sure beyond this.

The grants I've read about are "genrally" for things that are not for start up farms, rather to work with/improve situations that have been placed on existing efforts, i.e. improving water quality at watershed areas, forestry improvements, etc. 

Did see something for pond raised fish many years back -- that was even start up but, they were trying to increase production in a given area.


----------



## babsbag (Nov 30, 2018)

I haven't found many grants and they ones that I have found are often matching grants so you need some money. But as @Mini Horses stated, they are mostly for improvements. For loans check with the local Farm Service Agency, a division of the USDA.


----------



## MiniSilkys (Nov 30, 2018)

What kind of farming are you even interested in?


----------



## greybeard (Nov 30, 2018)

Depends what your definition of 'farming' is.
Do you have land yet?
Many, are not grants, but are loans.
Check with FSA Alabama and if you are a military veteran, check with Alabama Dept of Veterans Affairs. You may have some assistance available in purchasing land via your state's veteran's land board or whatever it may be called in Alabama. (This is a state thing and is separate from the federal VA)
https://www.fsa.usda.gov/state-offices/Alabama/programs/index


----------



## MiniSilkys (Dec 4, 2018)

There are grants and loans to help women get started farming. Check out this guide:
https://www.fsa.usda.gov/Assets/USD...A-Guide FINAL as of Dec 2016 digital only.pdf


----------



## MiniSilkys (Dec 10, 2018)

http://clifbarfamilyfoundation.org/Grants-Programs/Small-Grants


----------



## For the Love of Dirt (Dec 12, 2018)

MiniSilkys said:


> http://clifbarfamilyfoundation.org/Grants-Programs/Small-Grants



That looked really promising, but unfortunately you have to be a nonprofit or sponsored by one to apply for that. It was the first question in their "Eligibility quiz", thanks for the link though!


----------

